# Citrucel Question



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I started taking citrucel regularly on Monday. It's Thursday and only minimal action! Except gas and lots of it. I'm drinking plenty of water. I feel like I need to go and have a feeling I will today later.Regarding Citrucel, I was never gassy before I started it. I like it as it makes me feel full and causes me to eat less. It has no taste and the grit is bearable - I mix it with gatorade or water. Any tips? Pleaseandthankyouverymuch. Laurie


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

I get the tablets at Costco. It is around $20 for 200 pills. If you ease into it you'll likely find that it is easier on your system.


----------



## Aubs (Jun 20, 2003)

Jack is right. Taking the pills may be easier beacause you can start with one and ease your way up. I only need two a day, I take them with lunch and I'm great. They says it takes 3-7 days for you to start getting used to it. Metamucil made me really bloated and painful, the Citrucel was 100% better for me. I get mine at Sam's and it's the same deal.Aubs


----------



## mpacks (Apr 24, 2003)

The pills may provide you with greater flexibility, but they're also more expensive then the powder. I started with the powder a few months ago. Started with one scoop in the morning and after a couple of days went to an additional scoop just before dinner. Two scoops a day seems to be working for me. I use the pills when I'm going out to dinner or just can't use the powder conveniently. But, my daily dose of the powder would equal eight pills a day. I'd go through a bottle of pills much quicker than the bottle of powder.Also, I don't know which form of the powder you're using, but if you buy the orange flavored one, it tastes like Tang -- I get to relive my childhood every time I drink it!


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

How much water do you drink a day with those of you who use Citrucel? I'm starting off slowly with one scoop (I had to quit because my dad was in the hospital - long story) and am wondering if I should be drinking more water? I mix it with 20 oz. gatorade. I probably drink 2 liters of water in a day. I'm overweight if that matters - a lot overweight?


----------



## mpacks (Apr 24, 2003)

I think the bottle says to mix the scoop of powder with at least 8 oz. -- so if you're mixing it with 20 oz. of gatorade, that's enough. But my question is ... are you drinking all 20 oz. at once, or drinking a little bit at a time? I always interpreted the directions as "add the citrucel to water or some other liquid and drink it all right away." It's not something you sip at. That may be wrong. Anyway, when I do a scoop, I typically add it to around 12-16 oz. and drink the whole thing down. Then during the course of the day, I drink water -- at least 50 oz. of water. So, between my two daily doses of Citrucel and the rest of the water I drink, I'm consuming a minimum of 75 oz. of water per day. And, then on weekends, when I bicycle or work in the yard, I drink even more. This is what works for me. I can't really tell you how much is right for you.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm drinking all 20 oz. at once. I need to lay off the coffee and do water water water. I have a liter bottle that I drink out of but I should probably refill it way more than I do.Laurie


----------



## mpacks (Apr 24, 2003)

"Someday, we'll look back on this, laugh nervously and change the subject."What do you mean "someday"? I laugh nervously about this on almost a daily basis, particularly when I have to tell somebody new about the diagnosis. Like yesterday, when I had to fill out a health questionnaire at my dentist's office and one of the questions was whether I had any stomach/intestinal issues. By the way, I hope the Citrucel works for you. It's been a miracle for me.


----------

